# Medir Veficaz de señal cuadrada



## isma3l (Nov 7, 2009)

Hola tengo una gran duda, espero me puedan indicar q hago mal pues son electronicos y deben saber mucho d esto, bueno si tengo una señal cuadrada de 5 vp luego le modifico el ciclo de trabajo tal que sea el 20% entonces en ese caso la señal quedaria como una alterna mas una continua, la continua vale -3v.

Hasta ahi todo bien, el problema esta cuando quiero medir el valor eficaz de la señal cuadrada modificada sin la continua, para eso elimino la continua sumandole 3v, quedando la señal con un Vp positivo de 8v y un Vp negativo de -2v, aqui todo bien, ahora si obtengo el valor eficaz al "ojo", rectifico la parte negativa, hayo el area delos 2 rectangulos lo sumo y me da 16/5 que es 3.2 entonces como el factor de onda de la cuadrada vale 1 el Veficaz seria 3.2v.

Pero si en lugar de eso uso la integral del valor medio al cuadrado, me da como resultado 4v.
Entonces que hize mal..... 
Cual de las 2 medidas es la correcta.


Luego medi con un True Rms Ac y dio 3.92v casi 4v  pero porque la primera forma me dio 3.2v si es lo que hace un instrumento, rectifica la onda luego calcula el valor medio,...

Ayuda


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 8, 2009)

> Hola tengo una gran duda, espero me puedan indicar q hago mal pues son electronicos y deben saber mucho d esto, bueno si tengo una señal cuadrada de 5 vp luego le modifico el ciclo de trabajo tal que sea el 20% entonces en ese caso la señal quedaria como una alterna mas una continua, la continua vale -3v.
> Hasta ahi todo bien, el problema esta cuando quiero medir el valor eficaz de la señal cuadrada modificada sin la continua, para eso elimino la continua sumandole 3v, quedando la señal con un Vp positivo de 8v y un Vp negativo de -2v, aqui todo bien,


OK



> ahora si obtengo el valor eficaz al "ojo", rectifico la parte negativa, hayo el area delos 2 rectangulos lo sumo y me da 16/5 que es 3.2 entonces como el factor de onda de la cuadrada vale 1 el Veficaz seria 3.2v.
> 
> Pero si en lugar de eso uso la integral del valor medio al cuadrado, me da como resultado 4v.
> Entonces que hize mal.....
> Cual de las 2 medidas es la correcta.


Los 3.2V que resultan de sumar las areas son *el valor medio del valor absoluto*, al que tenes multiplicar por el factor de forma si queres el eficaz --> pero kf=1 es el *de una onda cuadrada con ciclos  iguales**. 
*Y justamente para  cada tipo de onda esos factores se calculan aplicando la definicion con integrales, en ese caso vale Vrms/Vamed = 1.25
Obviamente, la respuesta correcta es 4V.



> Luego medi con un True Rms Ac y dio 3.92v casi 4v  pero porque la primera forma me dio 3.2v si es lo que hace un instrumento, rectifica la onda luego calcula el valor medio,...


Error de concepto.
Tu tester es efectivamente "True Rms" y el valor eficaz lo calcula aplicando la definicion sobre un periodo de muestreo o si es viejo con amplificadores logaritmicos o FETs.

*Los que rectifican y calculan el valor medio son los tester comunes. *
Pero tampoco con uno de estos hubieras medido 3.2V porque te dan la lectura corregida para una onda senoidal (kf=1.11) 
Y si ademas de ser comun fuera de los baratos, estos en lugar de rectificar onda completa rectifican media onda --> el valor leido no solo es otro sino que depende del sentido en que coloques las puntas.


----------



## isma3l (Nov 8, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta, lo q sucede q mi profesor me dijo que el factor de forma de una onda cuadrada es igual  al factor de forma de una onda cuadraad modificada. O sea 1.

Pero uds me dicen que no, es extraño que se haya equivocado el profesor , pero el multimetro dijo q valia 4.

Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 8, 2009)

isma3l dijo:


> ... lo q sucede q mi profesor me dijo que el factor de forma de una onda cuadrada es igual  al factor de forma de una onda cuadraad modificada. O sea 1.


Negativo, cuanto menor sea el ciclo de trabajo mayor es la diferencia. 

En estas cuestiones no hace falta que aceptes "dogmas", basta que calcules aplicando la definicion con integrales los valores Vabs_medio y Vrms y llegaras a "la verdad" (kf=Vrms/Vabs_medio).

Ejercicio: Calcular el factor de forma para una onda cuadrada  modificada sin componente continua de ciclo de trabajo α




> Pero uds me dicen que no, es extraño que se haya equivocado el profesor , pero el multimetro dijo q valia 4.


Ojo!  si bien cualquiera puede equivocarse, en el 99% de los casos es el alumno que pregunto mal y entendio peor.


----------



## isma3l (Nov 8, 2009)

Es cierto creo q integrare asi es mas seguro, yo no me equivoque porque grabe la clase, y la he oido varias veces. y claramente dice el factor de forma de una señal cuadrada pura es 1, y si el cambio el ciclo de trabajo el factor de forma *NO* se modifica. 

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 1, 2012)

Aclarenme una duda:

Si una onda cuadrada posee un ciclo de trabajo distinto a 50% (no simetrica), aparece entonces un valor medio que es la componente continua (Vm)?

El valor eficaz seria entonces la √Vm?

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 1, 2012)

anthony123 dijo:


> ...Si una onda cuadrada posee un ciclo de trabajo distinto a 50% (no simetrica), aparece entonces un valor medio que es la componente continua (Vm)?


El valor medio no sólo depende del ciclo de trabajo, depende también del valor de la tensión en cada zona.

En forma general, si β es el ciclo de trabajo, Vh y Vl la tensión máxima y mínima (pueden tener cualquier valor, tanto positivo como negativo), el valor medio es:
Vm = β·Vh + (1-β)·Vl​Si los niveles son simétricos Vh = -Vl = Vp   entonces:
Vm = (2β-1)·Vp​que como no podía ser de otra manera, vale 0 si β=0.5 (ciclo del 50%)


> El valor eficaz seria entonces la √Vm?


No. Para aclarar dudas fijate en la definición de valor eficaz (Wikipedia)

El valor eficaz es:
Vrms = √(β·Vh²+(1-β)·Vl²)​Fijate que lo que está dentro de la raíz no es el valor medio (están Vh y Vl al cuadrado)

Y si los niveles son simétricos Vh = -Vl = Vp 
Vrms = √(β·Vp²+(1-β)·Vp²) = Vp​o sea, más fácil, el valor eficaz es Vp.


----------

